# Etsy store.



## GAG Prints (Mar 26, 2013)

Does anyone know of any tips to sell on etsy that you learned from selling on there. I basically know the general tips found on google, but I'd like to take advantage of what you all to offer in advice.

Thanks again,
GAG Prints


----------



## cowboylife (Feb 4, 2012)

I will be following this thread... I hope you find out how because I have tried to post on there but the language for description of items was not correct as I was told after I asked why my items were not selling. Any advice from someone that has experience with Etsy I am all ears too


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

The best tip I can think of for selling on Etsy: don't quit your day job.

Seriously, it's a seriously overcrowded marketplace. You can make money, but the odds are stacked against you. And should you hit your stride, other sellers will copy what you do. Some will even steal your photos for use in their shop. Yes, really.

Community sites like Etsy are fine for augmenting a business, but it should not be your only business.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I think many of us want to start online to make it easier. 

I think the real solution is to start either in your home selling to friends, family, local non and profit businesses. 

At the same time create an ecomm website, and people will ask you where they can get that design. Point them to your site, and put a hang tag on your t-shirts. Maybe a business card.

Your site will build up slowly.


----------



## cowboylife (Feb 4, 2012)

That is too funny Gordon. I won't quit my day job for Etsy I need to spend my money wisely, and I don't need anyone stealing my designs...I worked too hard to get what I have. thanks!


----------



## wallace (Feb 5, 2013)

I've found that etsy is a popular place for sellers to list their stuff. It's just not a great place for buyers to find it. Everyone in the art world knows about it, but no one outside that world does... meaning lots of sellers, very few buyers.


----------



## mariomed (Mar 6, 2010)

Ive been in Etsy for two years now, and although I make sales constantly, it is a slow start. Heres what I recommend. 

Do SEO right. Etsy has countless seo articles. Look them up!

Watch out for etsy trends (I dont do this one and I think this is why it has been a slow start.) Create your niche. Grow and evolve, never stand still.

Focus on taking really good pictures. Otherwise supplement with photorealistic mockups.


Watch what other successful stores are doing and learn from it.

And lastly, dont listen to people who discourage, like the above "dont quit your day job post." 

There are countless stories of people living feom their craft. Etsy is a heck of a platform.

yes. It is a saturated market, but it has very little quality artists. Meaning..if your good at your designs and printing, the odds will improve greatly. Currently there are a lot of unoriginal clipart quality tees. Not much original work.


If you have any q's feel free to message me!

Wish you the greatest success you can handle 

Mario
TuristaClothing (dot) com

Sent from my SGH-T889 using T-Shirt Forums


----------

